# Fedora Fehlermeldung beim Start



## wingman (1. August 2004)

Hallo

Ich bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung am Start und die lautet


*Die Netzwerkadresse von x1-6-00-07-e9-b0-ee-a3 konnte nicht ermittelt werden.
Aus diesem Grund kann GNOME nicht korrekt arbeiten.
Möglicherweise kann dieser Fehler durch das Hinzufügen
von x1-6-00-07-e9-b0-ee-a3 zur Datei »/etc/hosts« zu korrigieren.* 

Was muss ich ändern

hosts steht

*# Do not remove the following line, or various programs
# that require network functionality will fail.
127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost	localhost	localhost	localhost	localhost* 

Gruss und besten Dank
Dave


----------



## MetallDragon (1. August 2004)

meiner Meinung nach sollte das


> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost


heissen.

MfG M.D


----------



## mathiu (3. August 2004)

dein eintrag in der /etc/hosts ist zwar seltsam, aber nicht fehlerhaft...

gibt mal hostname in der konsole ein.
danach machst du einen Eintrag in der /etc/hosts
127.0.0.1 "ausgabe von hostname"

dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------

